# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Описание Господа Ведами.

## Alexandr Belokrylov

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Мои поклоны.
В Ш.Б. В 1 стихе главы " Молитвы олицетворенных вед" говориться: 

Шри Парикшит сказал: О брахман, как могут
Веды непосредственно описывать Высшую
Абсолютную Истину, которую невозможно описать
словами? Ведам под силу описать лишь качества
материальной природы, однако Всевышний, будучи
трансцендентным всем проявлениям материи и их
причинам, не имеет никаких материальных качеств.

Также в Ш.Б. 11.3.36 говорится:
Даже звучный и авторитетный язык Вед не может в совершенстве описать Конечную Истину, так как Веды сами отрицают возможность выражения Истины в словах.

Получается Кришну нельзя описать словами т,к. слова материальны, а Кришна трансцендентен. Зачем веды тогда все же Его описывают и почему мы их изучаем? Из комментария  к стихам я так и не смог разобраться.
Но также в Ш.Б. 11.3.43 есть стих:
Веды являются звуковым воплощением Личности Бога, и поэтому Ведическое знание совершенно. Даже величайшие мудрецы бывают сбиты с толку пытаясь понять науку о деятельности, если они пренебрегают авторитетом ведического знания.

Получается почему тогда в первом стихе говорится что Веды Господа описать не могут если сами Веды это и есть воплощение Бога и они сами по себе трансцендентны?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, слова ограничены, а Абсолютная Истина безгранична. И тем не менее, Кришна обладает могуществом проявиться даже через ограниченные возможности слов и открыться искренним душам до определенной степени. Поэтому противоречий нет: слова ограничены, а Бог беспредельно могуществен, чтобы сделать невозможное. Поэтому кому-то Он не открывается через Веды, а кому-то - открывается. Все зависит от нашей искренности и Его желания ответить на наш энтузиазм. В Кришне все противоречия разрешаются благодаря Его непостижимому могуществу.

----------

